# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Anthony Roberts Newest Supplement 2Perdrol

## Merc..

I will be testing and giving my feedback on 2Perdrol , Anthony Roberts newest supplement .. I was very excited when I was asked to test this product.. I received my bottle of 2Perdrol today..

It contains 

2a, 17a dimethyl etiocholan 3-one , 17 b-ol ( 10 mgs)
3,4- Divanillyltetrahydrofuran ( 500 mgs_
L-carnitine L-tartrate ( 500 mgs)

It has a Anabolic /Steroidal ingredient per cap.. It includes an ingredient to lower SHBG , and an ingredient to raise the amount of Androgen Receptors in your body ... Its ingredients will make ALL other steroids you are using at the moment more effective..

I haven't started taking them yet but I want to get this log started ... So check back as I will be starting the 2Perdrol and giving my thoughts on it very soon.... Like I said I am really excited about this one...


Here is what the lable looks like



Merc.

----------


## sorel_C

seems like a must use supplement if your ganna cycle,,,,, will be keep a very close monitring eye on this one,, sounds like a hell of a product

----------


## suprman09

So what are you running it with?

----------


## Merc..

> seems like a must use supplement if your ganna cycle,,,,, will be keep a very close monitring eye on this one,, sounds like a hell of a product


 :7up:

----------


## Merc..

> So what are you running it with?


I am on HRT ( through my endocrinologist) .. So I am currently taking 200 mg of cyp per week.. I find that I feel much better when I split the dose into 2 injects per week.. So I am doing 100 mg of cyp on monday and another shot of 100 mg of cyp on thurs ....

I will probably start the 2Perdrol tomorrow.. I will be taking 3 caps per day of it ...



Merc.

----------


## RANA

How long will you run it, is there any PCT required or any other products needed with it?

----------


## PEWN

how about sending a free sample for me ...

----------


## bcaasdirty

its the same main ingredient as SNS methyl drol w/ some added goodies--which means it will b NICE

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

where and when can I buy?  :Smilie:

----------


## No One Knows

> its the same main ingredient as SNS methyl drol w/ some added goodies--which means it will b NICE


Which is a superdrol clone, yes?

----------


## NYGIANTS21

Where can we buy this?..............

----------


## K.Biz

> Which is a superdrol clone, yes?



yup methyl - drol would be a superdrol clone.

so yes this would require a PCT

----------


## Merc..

I will be starting mine today and w e i g h i n g in with my opinion on 2perdrol so be sure to check back to this thread for updates ....


This is from Anthony Roberts blog about 2perdrol.... 

2perdrol…my latest nutritional supplement….
January 17th, 2008 
One of the coolest things about my job is that I get to do some pretty cool stuff…like design supplements. So, when Custom Capsules and I started working together to produce a nice anabolic supplement, I was given free reign to put together something cool..which means something that I would actually use myself. So, this time around, I wanted to work with the idea of SuperDrol, and it’s clones, and put something on the market that would have some additional bells and whistles in it.

Basically a formula that would have a potent anabolic that worked on the androgen receptors - but would be a second generation product because of the other stuff I think would act synergistically with it. Hence, the name “2perdrol” (pronounced “Two-perdrol” which rhymes with “Superdrol” and “PooperCall” and a bunch of other things). which is a really nice anabolic So the main ingredient is 2a, 17a dimethyl etiocholan 3-one , 17 b-ol (10mgs/cap) which is a really nice anabolic. Then I added , 3,4- Divanillyltetrahydrofuran ( 500 mgs) which originally was in “ActivaTe” - produced by Designer Supps, and ripped off by basically every unoriginal schmuck in the industry, without giving them credit. This stuff lowers SHBG, which is binding protein that binds to androgens, making less of them bioavailable…by adding this to my 2perdrol, you’ll have more of the active ingredient running around in your body, free and bioavailable.

And finally, I added L-carnitine L-tartrate ( 500 mgs), which increases the amount of androgen receptors (and their expression) that your body has, thereby giving you more of them for all that nice active (and bioavailable) ingredient to bind on to, to work it’s anabolic magic on your receptors.

And, the nice thing is that this product will also make any anabolic steroids you happen to be taking more effective as well, because of those last two ingredients. Anyway, that’s my new product. I gave out some free samples (as I do with all of my products) and I think some people will be keeping logs in the steroid .com supplement forum, if you’re interested in reading that kind of thing.


http://robertsblog.com/



Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Where can we buy this?..............


Check back to this thread and I will post about when the product will launch and be available on the market .. 



Merc.

----------


## Dukkit

yippie

----------


## number twelve

nice merc def do a log on this product it looks interesting...

----------


## Merc..

> nice merc def do a log on this product it looks interesting...


Yes I am going to be keeping a log on it Number 12 ...







Merc.

----------


## number twelve

> Yes I am going to be keeping a log on it Number 12 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merc.


i had great results with sd so this product should only give even better results!

----------


## Merc..

> i had great results with sd so this product should only give even better results!


Indeed ... I know it is going to kick ass . Thats why I am so excited about it ....



Merc.

----------


## bcaasdirty

wats ur plan of attack merc?

i.e. cycle length/dosage, support supps n pct?

----------


## Merc..

> wats ur plan of attack merc?
> 
> i.e. cycle length/dosage, support supps n pct?


I am going to be using 3 caps per day of the 2Perdrol ... I will be using it for 3 weeks.. 

I am on HRT so I am not going to be doing any kinda pct ... I started the 2Perdrol yesterday .. I will be logging it here so check back to see how my progress is going . .. I am really excited about this stuff .....


Merc.

----------


## RANA

Cool keep use posted

----------


## Big

Very interesting. How would this be in cycles that also contain orals such as drol or dbol ?

----------


## Merc..

> Cool keep use posted


 :AaGreen22: 

Will do ...



Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Very interesting. How would this be in cycles that also contain orals such as drol or dbol?


Altough not unheard of .. I dont think I would use superdrol with dbol ..


Merc.

----------


## K.Biz

> Very interesting. How would this be in cycles that also contain orals such as drol or dbol?


I woulnt run this with any other oral personally, to much stress on the liver. this kind of product could definetly be run ALONE and produce great results.

----------


## Merc..

*JAN 19 

Discussion*

I started the 2Perdrol yesterday ( fri).. I took one cap in the morning and one cap before working out .. I took my 3rd dose in the early evening ... I will be using it for 3 wks ..

I trained my back and chest .. I had a good workout .. I feel good and my energy level was high .. 

Today is my 2nd day using the 2perdrol.. I woke up pretty early this morning .. I took my first dose about 8:30 am .. I didnt do any type of training today ( no cardio).. I took my 2nd dose about 1:30 this afternoon and I will take the 3rd dose at around 7:30 pm.. I feel really good today .. My energy and appetite are very good .. 

I will be weight training 4 days per wk .. I weighed myself this morning at I weigh 217 LBS .. I am 5'11...

I will be using milk thistle and saw palmetto for the duration on this run .. Like I have stated in this thread I am really excited about this product.. I will be letting you guys know my take on it so make sure to check back for updates..


Merc.

----------


## BG

Looking foward to seeing your results, sounds like it could be used like proviron if added to your cycle.

----------


## dupa95

HHHmmmm glad I bought extra gear

----------


## Big Papi JR.

wait, would 3 caps/day be the equivalent of 30mg/day of SD? 30mg of SD is a pretty high dose. Any reason why you are running this high?

----------


## ecto9

Looking forward to your progress Merc.

----------


## RANA

To the top

----------


## bcaasdirty

> wait, would 3 caps/day be the equivalent of 30mg/day of SD? 30mg of SD is a pretty high dose. Any reason why you are running this high?


30mg isnt anything "over the top":

for a first time user, 30mg might be too much, but for an experienced designer roid user it could be considered "normal"

----------


## Kaioken

that looks Awsome

----------


## Merc..

> Looking foward to seeing your results, sounds like it could be used like proviron if added to your cycle.


Yea I know the results are going to be great .... It is superdrol with some added ingredients .. One that helps to lower SHBG and the other increases androgen receptor expression ( and number).... I think it is a great mix of stuff that is very synergistic..





> HHHmmmm glad I bought extra gear



 :AaGreen22: 





> wait, would 3 caps/day be the equivalent of 30mg/day of SD? 30mg of SD is a pretty high dose. Any reason why you are running this high?


I made a mistake .. The serving size of 2Perdrol is two caps ... I also dont feel 30 mg of SD( ED) is too high ..





> Looking forward to your progress Merc.



Thanks Ecto .. 





> 30mg isnt anything "over the top":
> 
> for a first time user, 30mg might be too much, but for an experienced designer roid user it could be considered "normal"


Agree ..





> that looks Awsome


I like it .. Make sure to check back as I will be logging my experience with it here...


Merc.

----------


## vote for pedro

I was also asked to test this product and have started taking it today. It'll be good to compare results with you merc!

----------


## Merc..

> I was also asked to test this product and have started taking it today. It'll be good to compare results with you merc!


Sounds GREAT !!!!!!!! 




Merc.

----------


## Merc..

This is a very interesting study on LCLT ( one of the added ingredients in 2perdrol)......

Lots of good info here.. Checkout the benefits it provides ...

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/cgi/co...ull/282/2/E474


Merc.

----------


## number twelve

interesting...i just ordered 2 bottles of LCLT...

----------


## Merc..

*Discussion*

*Mon Jan 21*


So today is my 4th day on the 2perdrol.. I decided to do a 3 day weight training split...

Mon : Back and chest

Wed : Legs and traps

Fri : shoulders, tris ,bicep

I will be doing heavy weight .. Staying within the 8- 10 rep range .... I keep my training sessions to about a hour or so ... I was going to do a 4 day split but I am thinking a 3 day split is going to be better for me .. I like to train each muscle once per week ... My body responds better to training each muscle only one time per week .. 

My energy level and appetite are still very high... I stayed very pumped for quite some time after training today ... I just felt my muscles were really full for along time after completing my workout.. This is my first time using any kinda of superdrol product so I am not sure how I am going to respond but my strength seemed to be up a bit also .. It is early so I have to wait and give it some time before I can tell for sure but so far everything is going very well .. ( its only day 4 )

I have upped my carbs and cals .. I will be eating higher carbs than I have in while so we will have to see how my body is going to respond to everything ..

As I said earlier I am on HRT .. I have low test so my endocrinologist put on my HRT ( I been on it for several years ) .. I am using 200 mg of cyp EW.( just to get my test levels normal ) ... I find that I feel better splitting my dose into two injects per week .. 

So I do 100 mg of cyp on mon and another 100 mg of cyp on thrus ... I did a delt inject today .. I used a 23 g 1 inch pin ... The inject went smooth ( as usual).. I dont mind the jabs... I recently switched from doing injects one time per week , and I just feel alot better when splitting them into 2 injects per week ... So I have decided to stick with that injecting protocol..

I will be doing cardio 2 times per week .. I acually like doing cardio .. I am into playing sports ( just with my friends nothing serious) so doing the cardio helps me with that as well as overall health .. 

I have been sleeping very good lately ( which is great for recovery).. I am crashing out as soon as my head hits the pillow and sleeping through the night... Everything is really going good... 

I am preparing my food ahead of time so I am ready when its time to eat ( so I dont miss a beat of giving my body the nutrients it needs ) ...

Actually its just about time for me to eat ... So gotta run ....



Merc.

----------


## RANA

Awesome, keep us posted

----------


## number twelve

nice job merc seems like you have everything on point.

----------


## Merc..

> Awesome, keep us posted






> nice job merc seems like you have everything on point.



Thanks guys ..... Yea everything is on point .......


Merc.

----------


## PKMann51

I find this very interesting.. good luck!

----------


## Merc..

> I find this very interesting.. good luck!




Thanks




Merc.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

got any more samples. Ill keep a log i promise!!

----------


## IM MACHO

ill be following this one!!

----------


## number twelve

i would keep a log too!

----------


## magic32

The product is intriguing.
--------------------
Merc,

It's simply amazing how you seem to get all these prototype Anthony Roberts' products seemingly as soon as he does. Oh yeah, you two are buddies, RIGHT? :What?: 

Might I offer a different theory? 
(Near bottom of page)
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=326505
 :Haha:

----------


## vote for pedro

Awesoome Merc it seems to start kicking in strength gains really quick. I've been sleeping really well on these too. Are you having really detailed dreams?

----------


## Merc..

> The product is intriguing.
> --------------------
> Merc,
> 
> It's simply amazing how you seem to get all these prototype Anthony Roberts' products seemingly as soon as he does. Oh yeah, you two are buddies, RIGHT?
> 
> Might I offer a different theory? 
> (Near bottom of page)
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=326505


That thread has some weird stuff in it ..

----------


## Merc..

> Awesoome Merc it seems to start kicking in strength gains really quick. I've been sleeping really well on these too. Are you having really detailed dreams?



Yea my strength is up a bit .. I am also staying fuller ( pumped ) throughout the day ..

My workouts have been really good this week ... 

I am not having any detailed dreams ( that I can remember anyways  :LOL:  )... 

Merc.

----------


## Merc..

I dont think any more testers are needed for 2perdrol .... Sorry PB and number 12 .... 



Merc.

----------


## suzuki99

this stuff looks awesome, anthony roberts should be a house hold name haha "mah pass the myogenx and some 2perdrol please" but seriously i am very excited to try this out

----------


## Merc..

> this stuff looks awesome, anthony roberts should be a house hold name haha "mah pass the myogenx and some 2perdrol please" but seriously i am very excited to try this out


With a side of Nicolean ...  :LOL: 




Merc.

----------


## ecto9

Hey Merc, I'm just curious. Is this product a prohormone or does it resemble a prohormone product?

----------


## RANA

> With a side of Nicolean ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merc.


Still waiting for my Nicolean!!  :0icon Pissedoff:  
 :BbAily:

----------


## Merc..

> Hey Merc, I'm just curious. Is this product a prohormone or does it resemble a prohormone product?



Hi Ecto 

It is superdrol with some very beneficial added ingredients.. One that lowers SHBG .. And one that increases androgen receptors.... 



Merc.

----------


## No One Knows

LOL...its kinda funny that everyone talks so much shit about these kind of products, "that shit will kill you bro, just run test" .."That stuff rat poison I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole" but when AR comes out with something like this... people come out of the woodwork looking for samples and drooling all over his product...saying how "awesome" it looks...

----------


## Merc..

> Still waiting for my Nicolean!!


I really loved the Nicolean ... I am waiting also ... I will keep you posted on that Rana ... It should be soon....



Merc.

----------


## bcaasdirty

> LOL...its kinda funny that everyone talks so much shit about these kind of products, "that shit will kill you bro, just run test" .."That stuff rat poison I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole" but when AR comes out with something like this... people come out of the woodwork looking for samples and drooling all over his product...saying how "awesome" it looks...


u took the words right outta my mouth

!

although, maybe this could be a good thing and shut up all the ignorant nay-sayers of designer steroids

----------


## Lexed

dam it merc... I wanna be a vet so I can get free stuff from anthony

----------


## Merc..

* Discussion**

Thurs Jan 24* 


Well today is day 7 since I started the 2Perdrol... I was shocked today when I stepped on the scale .. I am up 5 lbs... I feel great.. My energy level is very high .. 

My workouts have been really productive also.. I trained legs yesterday ... My strength is up.. I am also noticing an added aggression in the gym ( that must be from the 2perdrol because I wasnt feeling this before ).. I am also getting alot of pump form it .. My back and forearms seem to stay really pumped.. I like it.. 

My sleep has still been excellent.. and my appetite is through the roof.. When its time to eat again I am starving.. I ate 7 meals yesterday .... 

I did my cardio early this morning on a empty stomach ( remember it is 300 % more effective in a fasted state )... I am very happy with the 5 lbs I have put on so far.. I am responding very well to the 2perdrol.. 

It is Thurs so I will also be doing my HRT shot of cyp 100 mg .. I will be doing a glute shot today .. I use a 23 G 1 1/2 inch pin for glutes .. 

I just feel really good and I am very happy with my first week using this product... Well its time to eat again( that shit comes around fast.. It seems like I just ate my last meal ( which was about 3 hours ago) and thats a good thing because I am hungry...


Merc.

----------


## PEWN

im hungry to .... good to hear about the sup mercster...

----------


## number twelve

im hungry to about to eat some spicy tuna rolls lol
good work merc!

----------


## Merc..

> im hungry to .... good to hear about the sup mercster...





> im hungry to about to eat some spicy tuna rolls lol
> good work merc!


Dam I just read this again and I am starving again .... lol....


Merc.

----------


## PEWN

im hungry to ...

----------


## K.Biz

god damn i want some spicy tuna rolls! i might have to try this product out!, exept i think i have done enough superdrol in my day. but who knows, well see

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> LOL...its kinda funny that everyone talks so much shit about these kind of products, "that shit will kill you bro, just run test" .."That stuff rat poison I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole" but when AR comes out with something like this... people come out of the woodwork looking for samples and drooling all over his product...saying how "awesome" it looks...


inot so interested in the superdrol side of this. t is the action of the other ingredients that has me interested. If it works as advertised then it should be a good addition to any AS cycle

----------


## RANA

Damn Merc sounds like a great product

----------


## Merc..

> inot so interested in the superdrol side of this. t is the action of the other ingredients that has me interested. If it works as advertised then it should be a good addition to any AS cycle


I agree PB.. I think it will be a nice addition ..






Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Damn Merc sounds like a great product


yea Rana I really think it is .. I am very happy with it so far.... I cant wait to see what this is going to yield ( result wise ).......



Merc.

----------


## Merc..

_Discussion_

*Mon Jan 28*


I woke up early this morning and hit the gym .... I did back and chest today.... My workout was really good.. My strgenth is way up ( it has increased alot )... 

I am up a total of 4 lbs ( it has been fluctuating between 4-5 lbs).. I weighed myself this morning ... I have been eating alot .. My appetite is still really high... I'm feeling really good ... 

I am getting pumps .. They started late into week one... The pump is in my back and arms mostly .. My muscles feel and look alot fuller .. My forearms seem to stay pumped most of the time .. I dont mind it at all ... 

Today is mon so I will be doing my 100 mg of cyp for my HRT... The dose of test I am using for my HRT ( 200 mg of cyp per week) is just to get my test levels back to normal.. I have been on HRT for over 3 years now ... 

Well I am very happy with this product at this point.. I am up 4 lbs .. My strength is up and I am getting in very productive workouts due to the added aggression I am getting from the 2perdrol ..

I think this formula is very synergistic .... The one ingredient that increses androgen receptors ) , and the other added ingredient that lowers SHBG.. Plus the anabolic / steroidal ingredient ( superdrol)... Work very well ....

I have a pretty fast metabolism so I am thinking about only doing cardio one time per week for the remainder of my 2perdrol run ... I have been doing it 2 x per week .. I think once a week will suffice at this point .... 

My sleep has still been really good... It really helps with my recovery when I am get adequate sleep .. Plus I just feel better, and I am more mentally focused when I am getting enough sleep ... 

I am looking forward to this week .. I have all my meals pre made until wed ... I like to have my meals pre made if possible .. It's just alot easier for me that way ... This way when I get busy I already have my food ready to go so I dont end up missing any meals ...


I will keep you guys posted on how everything is going .. 



Merc.

----------


## PKMann51

sounds like its going good, glad to hear that.. was wondering any idea on this product would be released??

----------


## PEWN

merc has your body fat percentage changed much.... any bloating ?

----------


## suzuki99

when should 2perdrol hit the market

----------


## Merc..

> merc has your body fat percentage changed much.... any bloating ?


No I dont look bloated.. Usually when I up my cals like I did I get some bloat for a little while... 




Merc.

----------


## RANA

> No I dont look bloated.. Usually when I up my cals like I did I get some bloat for a little while... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merc.


So you think that they are dry gains?

----------


## Merc..

Pkmann and Suziki99


I am not sure on the exact release date on 2Perdrol... As soon as I know I will post the info here .....


Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> So you think that they are dry gains?


It has only been a little over a week since I started the 2perdrol .. Like I said the scale is fluctuating ... But yea I look pretty dry ... I had my girl check me out before I started and I asked her last night again what she thought.. She said I dont look bloated at all..


Merc.

----------


## number twelve

i dont think it would be very much bloating, from my experience all the gains i ever had with the compound of sd were very dry, so your probably experiencing the same lean gains i did. great job merc


12

----------


## Merc..

> i dont think it would be very much bloating, from my experience all the gains i ever had with the compound of sd were very dry, so your probably experiencing the same lean gains i did. great job merc
> 
> 
> 12


Yea it will be very dry gains you get from 2perdrol ... 


Thanks for the feedback #12



Merc.

----------


## number twelve

no problem merc have you looked at my log recently i updated it a few times...

----------


## Merc..

> no problem merc have you looked at my log recently i updated it a few times...


Yea .... I have been checking it out ... Keep up all the GREAT Work #12 ..... You are kicking ass...  :AaGreen22: 




Merc.

----------


## number twelve

> Yea .... I have been checking it out ... Keep up all the GREAT Work #12 ..... You are kicking ass... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merc.


thanks bro!

----------


## vote for pedro

Looks good man keep it up!

----------


## Merc..

> Looks good man keep it up!


Yea I am really happy so far .... Thanks Pedro ....




Merc.

----------


## Merc..

*Discussion*

*Fri - Feb 1*


Well today is day 15 since I started the 2 perdrol .. I am up about 6 Lbs .. I feel great.. I am getting huge pumps at this point ( they started late into the first week ) .. The pumps are mostly in my back and arms .. It doesn't bother me .. I acually like the pump it gives me... 

I went to the gym this evening .. I like to train in the morning but we have been so busy that I had to go in the evening .. I am experiencing great strgenth gains ... All of my lifts are up .. Aslo I have an increased aggression in the gym and I love it .. I am seeing a big diffrence in my lifts and a nice increase in my weight ... 

My appetite is good .. I am really enjoying eating increased cals ... I usually stick with a moderate diet but I kicked my cals up for this 2perdrol run... From how things are going I think everything is on point .. My body is just responding very well to the 2perdrol and the training I am doing ... I am going to keep everything the same for a little while .. I will probably make some changes to my diet and training in a few weeks ..

My sleep has still been really good also... I wake up feeling great.. When its time to train a muscle group again I feel totally recovered.. I have been getting in some very productive workouts in since I started the 2perdrol... 

So at this point I must say I am very pleased with the results I am getting from the 2perdrol ... 

I will do a moderate cardio session tomorrow.. Rest on sunday ... I will keep you guys posted on how everything is going ....


Merc.

----------


## Merc..

I have been really busy this week and haven't had much time to post ... Everything is going great.. I will be giving my final thoughts on it soon .. But I must say I am more than pleased with the results..


Merc.

----------


## TexasX

This product sounds great. I just got a bottle of Myogenx, and would love to utilize the myo for the PCT, any idea on the release date of 2Perdrol?

----------


## Merc..

> This product sounds great. I just got a bottle of Myogenx, and would love to utilize the myo for the PCT, any idea on the release date of 2Perdrol?


It should be *very soon* I was told .. I will post here as soon as I know when its been released ....




Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> This product sounds great. I just got a bottle of Myogenx, and would love to utilize the myo for the PCT, any idea on the release date of 2Perdrol?


I havnt tried myo ... I was very impressed with the Nico lean ( I did a log on that also), and the 2 perdrol......




Merc.

----------


## Diamonite

I'd like a comparison to M-Drol and other SD clones when you have your final thoughts Merc. If you don't mind.

----------


## HURRICANE3500

i remember when the original superdrol hit these boards years ago .. shyt was the real deal .. everyone on here was counting the months before it got banned .. superdrol logs were all over the place

----------


## HURRICANE3500

is this a better version of the old superdrol? or the new crap?

----------


## Merc..

It's superdrol .... 


2a, 17a dimethyl etiocholan 3-one , 17 b-ol

Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> I'd like a comparison to M-Drol and other SD clones when you have your final thoughts Merc. If you don't mind.


I have just been really busy ( with the new mag we have coming out).. I am very impressed with the 2perdrol... I gained like 8 lbs... 

I will post up my final thoughts soon though ...


Merc.

----------


## IM MACHO

i cant wait for this stuff to hit the market... make sure you let us all know merc!

----------


## Merc..

> i cant wait for this stuff to hit the market... make sure you let us all know merc!


Will do ... 






Merc.

----------


## StoneGRMI

Has anyone used this product while on a cutter to keep mass?

----------


## Merc..

> Has anyone used this product while on a cutter to keep mass?


2perdrol is still in the testing phase.... It should be launching soon though ...


Merc.

----------


## Diamonite

How many designer cycles have you completed in the past? Sounds like quite the product.

----------


## Merc..

> How many designer cycles have you completed in the past? Sounds like quite the product.


This was my first time using any .. I am really happy with my results.. I have even been getting compliments for some girls I know ..  :AaGreen22:  It worked very well for me..



Merc.

----------


## Diamonite

Awesome. Thanks Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Awesome. Thanks Merc.


 :Welcome:

----------


## suzuki99

i want it tomorrow.

----------


## tankboy112

subscribed cant wait for this to hit the market

----------


## Merc..

Well I have been really busy so I haven't had a lot of time to post in my log.. I used the 2perdrol for 3 weeks .. I gained about 8 lbs.. I am very happy with this product... My workouts have been really great and my strgenth was way up .. 

I didnt get any bad side effects ( the ones you hear about people using superdrol).. I really have a nice dry look and I am very surprised how well I did respond .. I mean 3 weeks isn't a long time and I have recieved many compliments from people .. Everyone said I look bigger and more ripped .. All of my friends (that are into working out )- that have seen me ( since I used the 2perdrol ) keep calling and calling me asking if the 2perdrol is out yet... 

I must say I really liked the pumps and full feeling ( in my muscles) that the 2perdrol was causing.. I think people are going to be very happy with this product.. A lot of people like superdrol and with the added ingredients ( one that lowers SHBG , and one that increses androgen receptors) that are in 2perdrol I know people will be very happy with the results that they can achieve using it with a solid diet and training protocol..

I will post as soon as I have info on the launch date..

Merc.

----------


## Dukkit

im keeping my eyes open for this.

----------


## AaronJM1984

Sounds like a great product, any idea on the price? I figure you don't know the exact price, but maybe a ball park figure, I'm guessing 50-70 bucks, till some companies make clones and sell em for 30.

----------


## Merc..

> Sounds like a great product, any idea on the price? I figure you don't know the exact price, but maybe a ball park figure, I'm guessing 50-70 bucks, till some companies make clones and sell em for 30.


Not sure ....



Merc.

----------


## AaronJM1984

Does A Roberts distribute his products to a select few sellers? Can his products be purchased from discount websites?
Sorry if I am asking question you don't know, I realize you are simply trying his stuff out and reporting the results, I don't mean to be a bother.

----------


## StoneGRMI

Merc, did you put much thought into if 2perdol would benefit in keeping mass while cutting? Do you know or have experience in anyone having success with Superdrol while cutting? Thanks, man!

----------


## Dog-Slime

> Merc, did you put much thought into if 2perdol would benefit in keeping mass while cutting? Do you know or have experience in anyone having success with Superdrol while cutting? Thanks, man!


Anything that will build mass will also help retain it.

----------


## Merc..

> Does A Roberts distribute his products to a select few sellers? Can his products be purchased from discount websites?
> Sorry if I am asking question you don't know, I realize you are simply trying his stuff out and reporting the results, I don't mean to be a bother.


No bother at all. You can do a search on Myogenx as other places have it .. As for Nicolean and 2perdrol they are new ( and I believe ) Custom Capsules is the place to get them from as of now..( once the 2perdrol launches)..

https://www.customcapsule.com/index.html


Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Anything that will build mass will also help retain it.


^^^^

----------


## suzuki99

ok no more games my paypal account is ready and iwant to try this

----------


## Merc..

Here is what the label for 2Perdrol look like ...

----------


## number twelve

very cool, has a release date been set

----------


## Merc..

> very cool, has a release date been set




I am not postive on the exact launch date .... I will let you know as soon as I hear ..


Merc.
_M-E USA_

----------


## TexasX

Merc, do you have any pre/post photos of results while on 2Perdrol?

----------


## JuliasDad

release date? i might give this a try.

----------


## Merc..

> Merc, do you have any pre/post photos of results while on 2Perdrol?


Actually I dont have any pics .. I have been really busy with the new mag we have coming out .. I have to go get my pic taken for our website ..

----------


## Merc..

> release date? i might give this a try.


It will launch really soon .. I will post here as soon as I know the exact launch date..

----------


## Bojangles69

I just hope Roberts realizes this compound will be short lived on the market.

----------


## IM MACHO

i cant' wait for this stuff to hit the shelves... i been checking this thread like every hour so i can catch the realease date haha!!

----------


## CustomCapsule

It launched today. go to www.customcapsule.com and check under products section


Best regards,

CC

----------


## Merc..

> It launched today. go to www.customcapsule.com and check under products section
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> CC


Thanks for letting us know CC.....  :Wink/Grin: 

I will be ordering some 2perdrol ( I had GREAT RESULTS ).. I want to have some more to use down the road .. And some Nico lean also.....

Nice to see you posting here.. 


Merc.

----------


## IM MACHO

I just ordered myself some cant wait to try this out, you think your gonna be able to keep up with demand custom capsule haha?? Maybe I should order another just to have one in hand down the road as well like merc had said!!

----------


## TexasX

> It launched today. go to www.customcapsule.com and check under products section
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> CC


Hey CC, what is up with the shipping? There are only 2 options, pretty steep for shipping?!

USPS Priority 2-3 days: $21.40
USPS Express 1-2 days: $28.75

----------


## IM MACHO

my shipping was only 6.20$ for USPS Priority 2-3 to Ohio!

----------


## TexasX

Thats crazy, and I am in Texas.

----------


## peace_frog

> Hey CC, what is up with the shipping? There are only 2 options, pretty steep for shipping?!
> 
> USPS Priority 2-3 days: $21.40
> USPS Express 1-2 days: $28.75


Same rates for me. Im on the New Hampshire border. I think you can ship a whole cow over night for that price.

Crazy, shipping cost half of what the product itself cost. Sounds like a great product, but I cant justify those prices. Thats just my personal opinion as I know what I can and cant afford. To bad for me, I need a second job or something.

----------


## CustomCapsule

Guys, shipping isn't correct. USPS must have changed their site which in turn throws ours off. Hopefully will be corrected in the next hour or so. I apologize for the incovience

Best regards,

CC

----------


## CustomCapsule

Ok guys, Shipping is fixed

----------


## Merc..

> Guys, shipping isn't correct. USPS must have changed their site which in turn throws ours off. Hopefully will be corrected in the next hour or so. I apologize for the incovience
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> CC


Thanks for letting us know ....  :Wink/Grin: 



Merc.

----------


## JuliasDad

wow, i just ordered methyl 1AD lastnight but this is the product i was waiting for. litterally the next day this is available. i guess ill try the methyl 1AD and ill try this a month or 2 after, to bad! post ur impressions guys and keep me excited about this product, id love to hear how more of u like it

----------


## CustomCapsule

Here is a 2perdrol only coupon. If you order a bottle of 2perdrol on the site you can use this coupon code "2perdrol" to receive 20% off any custom formulation you create.

Best regards,

CC

----------


## Merc..

:Rockon:

----------


## Merc..

Cool .. Thanks CC.....

I really like your site.. Begin able to custom compound diffrent herbs on your website is GREAT .. 



Merc.

----------


## IM MACHO

Hey merc I was just wondering if you ran all the supporting supps and PCT that is outlined in the stickey at the top of supplements thread section?? If not what did your PCT and supporting supps look like that you had run during your SD testing!

----------


## TexasX

I thought I would go ahead and inlcude the supporting supps and PCT in this thread, just in case someone does not read the sticky by K.Biz that Macho mentioned. Since Merc is on HRT, he is not doing a PCT, but utilizing the supporting supps. Since I have a bottle of Myogenx sitting here, I may throw that into the PCT as well :-)

*Example Layout of Support Supplements:*
One Week Before
Multi
Milk Thistle 1000mg ED
Hawthorn Berry 1100mg ED
CoQ10 – 250mg ED

*During Cycle & PCT*
Milk Thistle – 2000mg ED
Hawthorn Berry 11oomg ED
CoQ10 – 250mg ED
Red Yeast Rice – 100mg ED
Niacin – 1000mg ED
Multi- Vitamin Or Multi Vitamin Packs
.
. 
*Post Cycle Therapy*
Welcome to your BEST friend or your WORST nightmare. Post cycle therapy or PCT can MAKE or BREAK a good cycle. Anyone can pack on 5-20 pounds on Superdrol, but the real question is; can you keep it? As you might remember I STRESSED the fact of a proper PCT. Without PCT you can run into a bunch of problems, just to mention a couple, low testosterone production, and Gynecomastia (gyno).
By adding SD to your system, you are slowly turning off your natural test production. By stopping SD without PCT you are leaving the body with low testosterone levels , which in turn will leave you with a lack of libido, lack of energy and make you fairly moody. Without a PCT you will also experience elevated estrogen levels possibly causing gyno. Gyno is the development of abnormally large mammary glands, resulting in breast enlargement. By adding 'Clomiphene Citrate' (Clomid) and 'Exemestane' (aromasin ) we can solve these two problems. 1. By adding these two products we are making an environment in the body to block estrogen (bad) and raise testosterone (good). By doing this, we are helping ourselves to keep as much of our gains as possible. And that’s the only thing that really matters right?
You may also add a test booster for more support; examples would be MyogenX or Dermacrine Sustain. I will not go over these, but feel free to look them up as I have used them both and highly recommend both products for PCT.

Example of PCT

Week 1
Clomid: 100mg
Aromasin: 25mg

Week 2
Clomid: 70mg
Aromasin: 25 mg

Week 3
Clomid: 70 mg
Aromasin: 25mg

Week 4
Clomid: 35mg
Aromasin: 25mg

Also, people who are prone to gyno should add a 5th week of JUST aromasin to help battle against estrogen rebound, if any.

----------


## Merc..

> I thought I would go ahead and inlcude the supporting supps and PCT in this thread, just in case someone does not read the sticky by K.Biz that Macho mentioned. Since Merc is on HRT, he is not doing a PCT, but utilizing the supporting supps. Since I have a bottle of Myogenx sitting here, I may throw that into the PCT as well :-)
> 
> *Example Layout of Support Supplements:*
> One Week Before
> Multi
> Milk Thistle 1000mg ED
> Hawthorn Berry 1100mg ED
> CoQ10 – 250mg ED
> 
> ...


Yep, I am on HRT.... Good post ... Thanks TexasX

merc.

----------


## JuliasDad

just ordered a bottle from customcapsule, im very excited to try. i have a bottle of methyl 1D with the free bottle of I GF 1 coming to me this week. im a little annoyed with that though, i thought the bottle was a month supply but after looking into the dosage tonight its really only a 15 day supply. so what i think im going to do is run the Methyl 1D for 2 weeks then go right to the 2Perdrol for 4 weeks then 2 weeks of Myogenx for my pct which i have about half a bottle of that left over from a while ago. i will probably run milk thistle throughout this stack. im pretty excited and hopefully will have everything by next week to get started!! i think this stack sounds good, ill let u guys know how it goes. if any of u have any suggestions before i start this next week please let me know, thanks.

----------


## suzuki99

ur going to need more than myogenx for pct, and other supps other than milkthistle

----------


## TexasX

> just ordered a bottle from customcapsule, im very excited to try. i have a bottle of methyl 1D with the free bottle of I GF 1 coming to me this week. im a little annoyed with that though, i thought the bottle was a month supply but after looking into the dosage tonight its really only a 15 day supply. so what i think im going to do is run the Methyl 1D for 2 weeks then go right to the 2Perdrol for 4 weeks then 2 weeks of Myogenx for my pct which i have about half a bottle of that left over from a while ago. i will probably run milk thistle throughout this stack. im pretty excited and hopefully will have everything by next week to get started!! i think this stack sounds good, ill let u guys know how it goes. if any of u have any suggestions before i start this next week please let me know, thanks.



Did you read the post I put about required supplements pre/during and required PCT.......clomid and a Aromasin

----------


## up_and_comming_beast

imma newbie if i take this product can some1 give me a good pct cycle>?

----------


## No One Knows

Read post #142

----------


## up_and_comming_beast

so no nolvadex in pct?

----------


## up_and_comming_beast

can u use novedex from gaspari nutrition?

----------


## TexasX

The pre-during and post supps are listed above, just follow it as is.  :Chairshot:

----------


## JuliasDad

i ordered from CC on Wednesday, anyone know how long for delivery? looking forward to trying this and if i like it i will defonitly order more before it gets banned like anything else that works good  :2jk:

----------


## IM MACHO

i got my order of 2perdrol today! Gotta get myself some aromasin and I'll be ready!!

----------


## JuliasDad

got my supply today, very nice delivery time CC! im going to walmart today to get my supporting supps and ill be starting this on Monday. im thinking about stacking this with M1D or maybe ill save the M1D for the summer and do this by itself? i have that coming to me with the free bottle of IGF 1. if i do the 2 together i was thinking about to doing the 2perdrol for 4 weeks, the M1D for 2 weeks then my pct. undecided on this. are u guys doing what the bottle says, just 2 a day before u work out? theres 45 servings if u do it that way. i saw in the earlier posts u guys where doing 3 a day and taking it morning , afternoon and night. is this the best way to do it and if so why does the bottle say 2 before workout? again, very excited to start on Monday and thanks for any help.

i usually just stick to the basics and dont spend money on supplements like these but after reading some pretty good stuff on here about the M1D and then some REALLY good stuff about the 2perdrol i figured lets try them out. i used gear in my early 20's, few test/deca , test/dbol cycles. its been a few years since ive done anything like this, im now 27 so well see how it goes.

----------


## American Psycho

I just ordered myself, Im hoping its as good as the hype. Think this is good as a stand alone product or should I stack something else in the second week?

----------


## Merc..

> i got my order of 2perdrol today! Gotta get myself some aromasin and I'll be ready!!


Keep us posted on your results ...  :7up: 


merc.

----------


## Merc..

> got my supply today, very nice delivery time CC! im going to walmart today to get my supporting supps and ill be starting this on Monday. im thinking about stacking this with M1D or maybe ill save the M1D for the summer and do this by itself? i have that coming to me with the free bottle of IGF 1. if i do the 2 together i was thinking about to doing the 2perdrol for 4 weeks, the M1D for 2 weeks then my pct. undecided on this. are u guys doing what the bottle says, just 2 a day before u work out? theres 45 servings if u do it that way. i saw in the earlier posts u guys where doing 3 a day and taking it morning , afternoon and night. is this the best way to do it and if so why does the bottle say 2 before workout? again, very excited to start on Monday and thanks for any help.
> 
> i usually just stick to the basics and dont spend money on supplements like these but after reading some pretty good stuff on here about the M1D and then some REALLY good stuff about the 2perdrol i figured lets try them out. i used gear in my early 20's, few test/deca, test/dbol cycles. its been a few years since ive done anything like this, im now 27 so well see how it goes.


Yes , I used three caps per day ... I believe Vote for Pedro, used 3 - 2perdrol per day also.. ( he was a tester for 2perdrol also)..

Glad to hear you received your order fast... 

Keep us posted on your results .....  :Wink/Grin: 

Happy gaining .. lol..


Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> I just ordered myself, Im hoping its as good as the hype. Think this is good as a stand alone product or should I stack something else in the second week?



It would be good by itself( or it can possible be stack with something ) ... What are your stats , and cycle history ?? 

Make sure to keep us posted on your results .....


Merc.

----------


## JuliasDad

> Yes , I used three caps per day ... I believe Vote for Pedro, used 3 - 2perdrol per day also.. ( he was a tester for 2perdrol also)..
> 
> Glad to hear you received your order fast... 
> 
> Keep us posted on your results ..... 
> 
> Happy gaining .. lol..
> 
> 
> Merc.


thanks, i just started today and im pretty excited, well see how it goes.

last question, should i save the M1D and the Igf1 for a whole seperate cycle maybe a month or 2 after this or should i throw it in for 2 weeks after my 4 weeks of the 2perdrol then do pct, so basically a 6 week cycle then 2 weeks of pct?

----------


## PowerLiftt

I don't think I saw this asked on here but how many caps come in a bottle? I'm excited about picking up a couple bottles myself.

----------


## m8intl

> I don't think I saw this asked on here but how many caps come in a bottle? I'm excited about picking up a couple bottles myself.


90 caps per bottle

----------


## m8intl

> I don't think I saw this asked on here but how many caps come in a bottle? I'm excited about picking up a couple bottles myself.


90 caps per bottle

----------


## suzuki99

i just have to decide if i want to run some transdermal 4ad or not, i dont want any bloat

----------


## Merc..

> i just have to decide if i want to run some transdermal 4ad or not, i dont want any bloat


Suzuki

Keep us posted on your results ... 



Merc.

----------


## suzuki99

will do, i expect to start tomorrow. i dont think ill keep a log but i will update in this thread

----------


## Merc..

> will do, i expect to start tomorrow. i dont think ill keep a log but i will update in this thread


 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## suzuki99

started as planned, im going to leave out the 4ad unless im feeling really tired. one question, is there a typo on the bottle? It says take 2 caps per workout. is that supposed to say PRE? so if i lift twice a day 4 caps aday? idk about 40mg of superdrol a day lol sounds like alot of the retards on this board

----------


## ckyass

Wait 90 caps are suppose to be in a bottle? or 45? I sure as hell dont have 90 caps in this bottle.

----------


## randy6969

merc whats ur diet..? do u have it posted anywhere on the forums.. if so can i get a link i wud like to see.. just curious

----------


## chainsaw1

How many caps of 2perdrol per bottle?

----------


## ckyass

bump

----------


## suzuki99

there are supposed to be 90, i counted (including the doses i already took) and i only got 73 caps..... Custom where you at

----------


## suzuki99

no problems, i contacted CC and i got a reply in less than an hour. They are good people and seem to be taking care of me.

----------


## ckyass

Yea.....i just counted twice and i only received 59 caps......This is the 2nd time ive ordered a supplement made my anthony roberts and got shorted ALOT of caps. Last time it was myogenx but i received a free bottle due to all the aggravation....Lets hope Custom Capsule will help me aswell. Whatd you email them?

----------


## oc1000

Hey CC, any trouble shipping this product to Canada?

----------


## CustomCapsule

Guys,

I appreciate no one has jumped the gun on this yet. We had run only about 10 bottles where there was a mistake in counting. One of the techs didn't set the counter at 90 per bottle. 

I know who got the bottles as i know what batch it was. Everyone who received these will be remedied immediately plus extra.


For those of you concerned about future orders don't be. This was just a very very small limited run that had a problem. 

Yes we ship to Canada : )

Best regards,

CC

----------


## ckyass

Awsome....im deff one of those people in the batch lol.. i knew there was no way in hell 90 caps where in that bottle. Thanks CC

----------


## IM MACHO

i got 90 in my bottle o yeah!!

----------


## F4iGuy

I'm 27, 5'6" 177 lbs. 9% b.f. I have used m1t before with good results so I'm not a prosteriod newb. But I have never used any form of superdrol.

One bottle = 90 pills. Which of these options do you suggest to get the best results?

Option 1 (Shorter cycle, lower dose, but could do 2 cycles from one bottle)
2 pills per day (20mg 2perdrol) for 22 days 

or

Option 2 (Longer cycle, higher dose, one cycle)
3 pills per day (30mg 2perdrol) for 30 days

Opinions? My PCT will be exactly what's recommended in the PCT thread.

----------


## number twelve

your prob gonna want more than 20 mg...

----------


## suzuki99

each cap is 5mg.

----------


## F4iGuy

Thanks suzuki. So if I want to take 30mg each day that means 6 caps? I'm feeling a bit rtard at the moment

----------


## ZTEM

hey suzuki... did u do a log? I know you were scheduled to start ur cycle a few weeks back?

----------


## ThePump

so bump on how much is in each pill??

----------


## TexasX

> I'm 27, 5'6" 177 lbs. 9% b.f. I have used m1t before with good results so I'm not a prosteriod newb. But I have never used any form of superdrol.
> 
> One bottle = 90 pills. Which of these options do you suggest to get the best results?
> 
> Option 1 (Shorter cycle, lower dose, but could do 2 cycles from one bottle)
> 2 pills per day (20mg 2perdrol) for 22 days 
> 
> or
> 
> ...



I would make option#1 Shorter cycle = higher dose
and option#2 longer cycle = lower dose

they say do not run more than 3 weeks, but I am going to run 30-40mg/ED for a 2 week period.

----------


## ckyass

Custom Capsule came thru and sent me the remaining pills that were missing in my bottle. Gracias guys!

----------


## suzuki99

ugh i had to cut my cycle extreamly short, just as i was starting to feel it and see it. I didnt get that shutdown as I only took it for 11 days my nuts didnt shrink at all. School got rediculous, had alot of work and actual work so i found myself pressed for time to eat and skipping meals and i also was having problems with my girl who normally does alot of the cooking so i stopped and ran pct for alittle bit 2 weeks. However even though i missed a few days in the gym and wasnt eatting enough i maintained all of my strength, everything is good now but im going to wait a few weeks till i graduate to run it again when shit will be more stable.

----------


## TexasX

Main thing, concentrate and get your degree.

----------


## IM MACHO

before i start guys i wanted to just get a few ?'s cleared up... 2 capsules of 2perdrol is 10mgs of superdrol right? And if I follow PCT that k biz listed: Example of PCT

Week 1
Clomid: 100mg
Aromasin : 25mg

Week 2
Clomid: 70mg
Aromasin: 25 mg

Week 3
Clomid: 70 mg
Aromasin: 25mg

Week 4
Clomid: 35mg
Aromasin: 25mg

this would be daily right? so 100mgs a clomid and 25mgs of Aromsasin right for the first week and so on!? And have u guy's tried any others sites research chemicals? If so shoot me pm with one other the ARR since they are out of some products at this time!!

----------


## ImFreakingHuge

Maybe i'm a complete dumbass so correct me if i am. But my label on the 2perdrol i just got in today says 
DOsage size 2 Capsules
LCLT 500mg
Diyanil 250mg
2a 17a Dimethyl etiocholan-3-one, 17b-ol 10mg
So if one does is two capsules does only 10mg. Then i will be taking four a day, for 2 weeks, at 20mg a day? and then 6 a day when i want to bump my cycle up to 30mg? So one bottle will last roughly like 17 days?

Week one = 4 pills a day 20mg = 28 Pills gone
Week two = 4 pills a day 20mg = 28 pills gone
Week three (actually only 5 days) = 6 pills a day = 90

I'm not trying to flame the product, I was just a little astonished by the numbers, if they are right.

So what i'm trying to say is that to get some usage out of this bottle you'll have to go about 20mg a day, at best that will get you 22 days?

----------


## F4iGuy

22 days isn't bad considering the feedback on superdrol. Most say the benefits reside after 3 weeks. Now if I could just find some clomid/ aromisin to get started. Any word on when AR will have this back in stock?

----------


## ImFreakingHuge

I guess your right, I kind of want to start looking somewhere else, i mean i can't start this 2perdrol if i dont have any PCT, yet we have no means of getting the neccesary PCT.. intriguing...

----------


## ckyass

> I guess your right, I kind of want to start looking somewhere else, i mean i can't start this 2perdrol if i dont have any PCT, yet we have no means of getting the neccesary PCT.. intriguing...


yea im pissed lol

----------

